
Ask HN: Good game development journals / blogs - dsyph3r
Looking for recommendations on game development journals that document the design and development of a game or games.
======
partycoder
Well, in addition to some subreddits and GDC talks, I think Dr. Serkan Toto's
blog and "deconstructor of fun" have some interesting content.

------
NicoJuicy
[http://www.Gamesutra.com](http://www.Gamesutra.com) is where I regularly go
;)

